# Trouble With Upgrading Perl



## CosmoKramer (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello,
I am trying to upgrade Perl in my jail with Portupgrade. I am getting this error:

```
===>  Building for perl5-5.16.3_10
env: NO_PIE: No such file or directory
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.16.
*** [stage] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.16.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20140606-75824-1fa9553 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! lang/perl5.16 (missing header)
Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/local/sbin/portinstall lang/perl5.16
```

I then tried its suggestion and got this:

```
root@plexmediaserver:/usr/ports/lang/perl5.16 # make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes install clean
===>  Building for perl5-5.16.3_10
env: NO_PIE: No such file or directory
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.16.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.16.
```

Does anyone have any ideas on what the problem is?

Thank you for your time and have a great weekend.


----------



## manas (Jun 7, 2014)

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=46765

Please view this thread.


----------



## fonz (Jun 7, 2014)

We just had another thread about this as well as a mailing list message at freebsd-ports@. It looks like something mighty new, mighty cool and mighty mistaken so it will probably be fixed very soon.


----------



## CosmoKramer (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the help everyone.

I followed the post and did this: in /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk I changed:

```
MAKE_ENV+=     NO_PIE
```
to:

```
MAKE_ENV+=     NO_PIE=yes
```

It now seems to work as it used to.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 7, 2014)

The file has been updated in the repository.  If you see a "merge conflict" when updating with Subversion, enter tc to accept the "theirs" version of the conflict.  Or you can delete /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk before running `svn up /usr/ports` and the full file from the repository will be restored.


----------



## manas (Jun 7, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The file has been updated in the repository.  If you see a "merge conflict" when updating with Subversion, enter tc to accept the "theirs" version of the conflict.  Or you can delete /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk before running `svn up /usr/ports` and the full file from the repository will be restored.



Will running `portsnap fetch update` fix the problem?


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 7, 2014)

manas said:
			
		

> Will running `portsnap fetch update` fix the problem?


Yes.


----------

